# Suite Array Makeover 9/25/08



## pat (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello!  So, here is my over the top Suite Array make over! Everything was crazy! My brows, shadows, bronzer, lips! hahahaha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My MA said she was going to do something out of my comfort zone, so I let her!  OMG, it was so different than what I'm used to.  It took a while to getting use to but I'm happy to have tried something different.

I hope you all enjoy, I know I did!

Thank you all in advance!  

Eyes:
Soft Ochre p/p
Sweet Liason (brow)
Blanc Type
Fly-by-Blue (crease)
Blue Zone (crease + lid)
Rave (lower lash)
Liquid liner
Espresso (brows)

Face:
Mineralize Satin Finish in NC37
MSF Medium Deep? (bronzer)

Lips:
Miss Fortune liner
Ahoy There! glass













My friend Mia and myself.  She's so cute! She was so excited!



My and my love.


----------



## Divinity (Sep 25, 2008)

^^
Oh I LOVE this look!!!  You totally rock it!


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 25, 2008)

wow i like it. so what did you end up getting I am going tomorrow.


----------



## Austrian_Babe (Sep 25, 2008)

this is way cool, the application is perfection!!!


----------



## jenee.sum (Sep 25, 2008)

looove this!!


----------



## coachkitten (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy cow Patty!  You look gorgeous!  I shouldn't have looked at this because now I want all of the colors that were used on you!


----------



## pat (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nursee81* 

 
_wow i like it. so what did you end up getting I am going tomorrow._

 
LOL... Do I have to tell you?! hahahaha... jk! 

For a minute my heart relaxed until you mentioned that. hahaha...

I grabbed Rose Suites, Shallow v. Deep, Counterparts, Blue Zone, and Ocean 2.  I also grabbed Rave, Fly-by-Blue, Miss Fortune, and Bankroll.

Damn, I didn't even know I grabbed that many shadows. Holy.


----------



## OfficerJenny (Sep 25, 2008)

this is so gorgeous <333!


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 25, 2008)

You look AMAZING, seriously.  You are rocking this.


----------



## nursee81 (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *patty0411* 

 
_LOL... Do I have to tell you?! hahahaha... jk! 

For a minute my heart relaxed until you mentioned that. hahaha...

I grabbed Rose Suites, Shallow v. Deep, Counterparts, Blue Zone, and Ocean 2.  I also grabbed Rave, Fly-by-Blue, Miss Fortune, and Bankroll.

Damn, I didn't even know I grabbed that many shadows. Holy._

 
don't worry i said i wasn't getting anything maybe 2 liners now i don't know. Thanks to you. j/k lol


----------



## abbyquack (Sep 25, 2008)

you are so beautiful and pull of blues really well! and what an amazing MA you have!


----------



## Patricia (Sep 25, 2008)

love it!!! looks great on you


----------



## civicbabe627 (Sep 25, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! I love your brows and the blue looks great on you!


----------



## blinkymei (Sep 25, 2008)

miss fortune liner for your lips... wow, looks hot, good job! I need to go to the Bgame MAC soon again.


----------



## jennifer. (Sep 25, 2008)

a lot of people on here have been discouraging about getting any of these shadows but i ended up getting a couple of them anyway and i'm glad i did.  this is absolutely beautiful!  what store do you go to?

^^^duh, burlingame i assume?  haha


----------



## pat (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jennifer.* 

 
_
^^^duh, burlingame i assume?  haha_

 
hahah... yeah.  I love going there! They are so helpful and very friendly.  I've always had so-so service at other MAC locations in the Bay Area and Burlingame always stood out.

I love it there!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Sep 25, 2008)

Holy moly woman! You look fabulous!  I know you said this was out of your comfort zone, but it shouldn't be!!  You are totally rocking it!!


----------



## PuterChick (Sep 25, 2008)

In reading the forums, they were saying color payoff wasn't good.  Doesn't look like that from your look!!  Now I'm gonna have to go to my MAC and check 'em out!

Thanks...

p.s.  I am just across the bay from you!!


----------



## pat (Sep 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PuterChick* 

 
_In reading the forums, they were saying color payoff wasn't good.  Doesn't look like that from your look!!  Now I'm gonna have to go to my MAC and check 'em out!

Thanks...

p.s.  I am just across the bay from you!!_

 
Yeah a lot of people are saying that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  If you put a base it'll def. make the color pop!  BTW, def check out the liners!

Do you live in the east bay?


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Sep 25, 2008)

I Looooooooove this!  Great blending, she did a great job!  And you look gorgeous!


----------



## PuterChick (Sep 25, 2008)

Yea, I placed an order for most of the liners online today!!

And Yes, I live in the East Bay...  Dublin.  I adore the MAC store in Concord, at Sun Valley mall!


----------



## TDoll (Sep 25, 2008)

OOOO this is lovely! I love the bolder brows on you! ...and that blue is stunning. So pretty.


----------



## snowflakelashes (Sep 25, 2008)

ssssmokin!


----------



## nunu (Sep 26, 2008)

you look gorgeous!!


----------



## aleksis210 (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Austrian_Babe* 

 
_this is way cool, the application is perfection!!!_

 
ITA! I'm so jealous of how good this is blended!


----------



## kathweezy (Sep 26, 2008)

this look is making me wanna buy the suite array shadows


----------



## yodagirl (Sep 26, 2008)

You look fabulous! I love the purple and blue colors on you


----------



## melliquor (Sep 26, 2008)

You look gorgeous.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 26, 2008)

Patty, this look is perfection!


----------



## elegant-one (Sep 26, 2008)

Wow Patty you look stunning - gorgeous colors on you!!! Love the eyebrows too.

What do you think of the colors in Ocean 2?


----------



## makeba (Sep 26, 2008)

WOW you should get out of your comfort zone more often becuz this is beautiful!!!


----------



## LatinaRose (Sep 26, 2008)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## joey444 (Sep 26, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## laperle (Sep 26, 2008)

Patti, I love these blues on you. Your MA did an amazing job and now you gotta keep it up and go out of your comfort zone more often 'cos it makes you look fantastic.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Sep 26, 2008)

Wowwwwwwwwww!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Sep 26, 2008)

you look stunning in bold blues Patty


----------



## pat (Sep 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elegant-one* 

 
_What do you think of the colors in Ocean 2?_

 
Thank you Elegant!

I like the shadow.  I think it looks great with Otherworldy paint pot. 

The real key to these shadows is to apply it over a base and pack on the color.

__________________________________________________  ________________


Thank you all for the great feedback.


----------



## lilMAClady (Sep 26, 2008)

This is stunning!! I love it! Suite Array here I come!


----------



## nafster (Sep 27, 2008)

i am in love with fly-by-blu!


----------



## jilliandanica (Sep 27, 2008)

you look amazing! i'm loving everything, especially your brows!


----------



## PinkPearl (Sep 27, 2008)

omg the shadows look sooo freakin good on you! i was kinda disappointed with the suite array stuff but i think im gonna give it a 2nd chance now lol


----------



## ClaireAvril (Sep 27, 2008)

gorgeous


----------



## zerin (Sep 27, 2008)

love the blues


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PuterChick* 

 
_Yea, I placed an order for most of the liners online today!!

And Yes, I live in the East Bay... Dublin. I adore the MAC store in Concord, at Sun Valley mall!_

 

Thats my store!!! I lovve all of the aritsts there! ! Jill is my girl!


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Sep 27, 2008)

Your eyes look AMAZING! I love the blue on you!


----------



## kariii (Sep 27, 2008)

wow, this is gorgeous! love the brows


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Sep 28, 2008)

This is amaaaaazing! I LOVE IT. Miss fortune for the lips?? WHAAAAT Im so there. I love it!


----------



## ticki (Oct 11, 2008)

hah!  i was there!  and yes, patty looked smoking.  did you end up going out so that everybody else could see how good that looked?


----------



## pat (Oct 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ticki* 

 
_hah!  i was there!  and yes, patty looked smoking.  did you end up going out so that everybody else could see how good that looked?_

 
ticki....... are you j.j.'s friend, the one i met that day??? was twan (sp) you're name?

LOL... NO i didn't go out! Liek I said, I cleaned the house and looked cute while doing it. hahahahha


----------



## babyjazy21 (Oct 11, 2008)

You look gorgeous!! I'm loving that look.
btw I love that MAC store in burlingame and I love that MA lol. Shes amazing and so nice.


----------



## Miss QQ (Oct 11, 2008)

I agree. You look great with bolder brows too!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 11, 2008)

your eyes are beautiful


----------

